# If you need Sodium Metabisulfite



## Ky.Sam (Jul 14, 2007)

Heres a couple places to check. You can also get Glycerin here

www.homebrewit.com/aisle/1080
www.undergrounddigital.com left hand side chemical additives click wine additives.


----------



## rip1000 (Jan 20, 2008)

Placed an order with underground digital, the co. is Perfect Brewing Supplies. Got an e-mail back stating the owner of the co. died over the holidays, and they have suspended operations. Bummer, trying the other for smb


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 20, 2008)

You can get it at http://chemistrystore.com

Steve


----------



## Never_Evil (Jan 21, 2008)

I believe some people on here use the product called "yellow out" in the laundry aisle. Im not sure of the purity of the gold that will be precipitated,but its a good start until you get real sulfite.


----------



## Irons (Jan 21, 2008)

I just checked on Ebay and the going rate for pound quantities is about $5. a pound plus shipping.


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 5, 2008)

Never_Evil said:


> I believe some people on here use the product called "yellow out" in the laundry aisle. Im not sure of the purity of the gold that will be precipitated,but its a good start until you get real sulfite.



Yellow out has been renamed to white brite, not sure if the composition has changed


----------



## Bernie Foley (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi All,
I found Yello Out and next to it Rust Out By the same co...Rust Out INC.
rust out is the same but doesn't contain optical whiteners.
I just tried it and it works good..around here i could not get smb...
Have a good day to all!...Bernie


----------



## docone31 (Jun 26, 2008)

If the Rust Out worked, did it precipatate the majority of the gold out?
What did the other chemicals do to the base metals in the slurry?
I am just trying to find local sources, so any information is helpful.


----------



## Bernie Foley (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all,
I has bisufite and hydrosulfite..I will precip. almost everything! including copper..now i know what's going on!...Bernie


----------



## docone31 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hokay, so I dissolve everything. What is the way to seperate everything but the gold?
I can see a loop starting by dissolving everything, then putting everything into a sludge pile.
Is there a way to precipitate the other elements out? Or is it possible to just seperate the gold, leaving the other elements?
I have so much to learn. I am still having trouble downloading the Hoke e-book. It keeps looping.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's the link to the Hoke book:

Hoke's Book

Scroll down to the bottom and click the download button.

Steve


----------



## docone31 (Jul 1, 2008)

Steve, I open the page, go to the yellow DOWNLOAD button, push it. It goes to download, the HTML downloads and opens up another download page. It goes on, and on, and on.
I signed up and can log in. It does the same thing.
I even downloaded save to file, same thing.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 1, 2008)

I just tried it, and it worked OK for me.
Before Zonealarm Spy Blocker was blocking 
it on my computer, from other links people
posted,but this link from Steve was no problem. 
Jim


----------



## docone31 (Jul 1, 2008)

I disconnected all my spyware and virus and tried it. It loops, and loops, and loops.
Arrrrrgh!
I am sure it is simple. An Active X headline comes up. I did cancel that.


----------



## docone31 (Jul 1, 2008)

I signed up for the entry. Same thing. Clicking the download button, goes to another page to download, then another page to download, and on, and on, and on.
Any ideas? I am sure it works. It must be me.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 2, 2008)

Hokes Book Attached


----------



## docone31 (Jul 2, 2008)

Steve, someday I hope we meet. I would like to shake your hand and say thank you.
I am a computer BOZO!
The link worked, I got it,
THANK YOU!


----------



## Bernie Foley (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all,
What a great thing! I personally would like to thank all of the great people
that made this site for refining and for those who brought the hoke book
to us!Now we don't have an excuse not to learn the many proper
techniques in the book---sorry i'm off topic-------
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!





Bernie Foley


----------



## docone31 (Jul 2, 2008)

Bernie, you said it for me. I did not even know where to start with all this. I was so frustrated. 
I have already met some really helpful folks.
I have some gold filled sitting in a glass jar with some sulphuric acid. Not much, just a little bit. It is still pretty much in the same condition as when I first put it in there. I added a little salt, smelled some hydrogen, and it is still sitting there.
From being a member here, I am finding out actually what to do.
You said it all.


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Oct 4, 2008)

Are any of these SMB?

*Sodium Bisulfate, Anhydrous*
_NaHSO4_
Grade : Laboratory, Crystal
XS-2290-500 500g bottle $ 11.15

*Sodium Bisulfite*
_NaHSO3_
Grade : Laboratory, Crystal
XS-2324-500 500g bottle $ 19.30

*Sodium Borate, 10-Hydrate*
Na B O • 10H O 2 4 7 2
Grade : Laboratory, Granular
XS-2412-500 500g bottle $ 11.30

I'm in Canada so im not sure if I can get chemicals from states.


----------



## Lou (Oct 4, 2008)

Middle one is the winner.


----------



## SilverFox (Oct 8, 2008)

I've had luck using "Instant Ocean" for salt water aquariums.

it runs about 12.99 usd for a 10 - 15 lb bag.

it has some trace elements though depending on which type you buy. 

the two leading brands are "Reef Crystals" and Instant ocean.

Hope this helps.

*Amendment:*
I forgot to add this, I performed this experiment once. I don't have the appropriate respirator yet to deal with the chlorine fumes. The experience was performed with a eye dropper filled with gold sponge redissolved in AuricCloride.

I put a teaspoon of instant ocean into a 150ml graduated cylinder or auric cloride then went to bed. Was surprised in the morning

I like the instant ocean Idea because It doesn't have a MSDA or watever chemical warning on it.


----------

